# Vaccination reaction



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I said on the other thread that Squirt was thriving but she seems to be not doing so well after having her one year booster shot yesterday. Last night she got very lethargic and now she will hardly move at all. She acts at each step as if it is insurmountable. She squeals as if in pain when we pick her up.

The vet said she might sleep more for a couple of days and she might be sore at the location of the injection, but this is more than I expected. I've read on the internet about vaccination reactions and everything says that lethargy might be expected for 1-2 days. She hasn't had any other reaction symptoms other than lethargy and squealing as if in pain when we pick her up.

Has anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never dealt with this, but I would be calling the vet first thing in this morning.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I agree with Paige, check in with the vet.

Did she get Rabbies also yesterday or just her 1 yr booster? My vet likes to seperate these shots by 2-3 weeks on all small dogs.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

This was just the booster, she had the rabies in October.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

That's good Peg, Is she eating & drinking?


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

She did eat and drink this morning, and eats cheese if it is offered to her, so that is good. She wouldn't walk one step towards going outside this morning, so I carried her out. She stood where I put her down and didn't move an inch. 

The vet says she is having a worse than normal reaction to the vaccination (gee, ya think?) and to give her one baby aspirin this morning and one baby aspirin tonight. I am to call if she isn't better tomorrow, and call if she gets worse. But you can bet I'll be in there this afternoon if this first dose of baby asprin doesn't give her some relief.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my, Peg! I hope that she is better soon.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've never had the problem, but have heard of it. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh no..poor thing 
My Daisy reacted kind of bad her very first set of shots we got her. Seemed painful, whined a bit..and slept a LOT. Even more then the avg. 2 month old puppy.
Then Cooper threw up after his last set. But, I think that's because the vet tech was feeding him HUGE crappy treats that he'd never had before. And those, and the car ride make him sick.
At the time, he didn't chew..just swallowed his food. So, the treats came back up pretty big 
I know my kids also feel kind of yuck after shots. They run a slight fever, and are sore at the site. So, I'm sure happens with pups, too. Hope she's better soon!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Tell Squirt that we all are feeling for him - all three of mine got their yearly shots yesterday too - and they too are a little lethargic today. I am going to give them time. Not only do they have the stress of going to the vet, but then to get the shot too, maybe just too much for them. Kisses to Squirt/


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Peg,

Beamer used to be (and maybe still is) very sensitive to his puppy shots and even Sentinal Brown tablets for heat worms and all that good stuff. I think it was due to him being so small when he was younger. I remember taking him home from the vets at 3lbs after his shots and he just lied around the whole day sleeping.. very latharic. And the same thing happend everytime he had the follow up shots and his pills. This all stopped when he finally started to grow more. He is now 9lbs and does not get lathargic from anything. (that i know of..) 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hope the baby asperin makes squirt feel a little bette. keep us posted.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

I´ve often heard about such local reactions. My little neighbour Hav-girl Emely had it when she got her 2. vaccination.
Asterix and Röschen ( 2 of my puppys) had it , too. The vet said that that´s nothing to worry about.


I´m scared about all vaccinations and I´m reading a lot . I want to be sure, doing everything as safe as possible. A little Havaneseboy, Merlin died 6 weeks after his rabies vaccination.The reason was an autoimmune disease as a reaction to vaccination.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You might want to keep a nutrical tube around just in case for these type of events. Belle is tiny but she has never really shut down but I always give her the nutrical (she will mow it-so just a little) when she gets tired- agility days (yeah i have coffee too!)

I also recommend titers in the future but make sure you do a lot of reading and talk to a good vet in your area.

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Peg,
I hope the baby aspirin does the trick for Squirt. It's scary when they are so lethargic. Since this was her one year booster, I'd think about titering her in the future instead of automatically vaccinating her each time the vet says she's due. Titering isn't a perfect solution but I think it's better than over-vaccinating a sensitive pup.


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I am glad to report that she seems to be feeling better. She barked and wagged her tail when DH came in the door. Then at about 11 a.m. I got her to go outside -- I had to carry her down the one front step. Once down she walked herself around the house to her favorite spot where she did her duty -- and might good duty it was. She needed a little washup after. LOL. She no longer squealed when I picked her up. But now she is sleeping again. But she just looks better, which makes ME feel better.


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

That sounds good !


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Peg~ Tori was very lethargic after all of her shots. Also, the site was extremely sensitive; she'd cry out whenever we tried to pick her up. It did get much better by the 2nd day. Hope Squirt continues to do better today.


----------

